# Would this be a Microskiff



## Tommysmicroskiff (Jan 19, 2012)

I like it !


----------



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)

That would be a badass little project I'd like to get my hands on


----------



## stasponge31 (Apr 24, 2012)

That's a cool looking little boat! Any idea on the make?


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

yes its a micro :
is there a name plate on it ? or is it secreto.....


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

That's sweet! YEah, I'd like to know who the manufacture is too!


----------



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)

Oh btw minnow, if you are trying to decide between this and that skeeter, I think if you cut your losses you may come out ahead with this skiff, could always finish the skeeter and sell it


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

This is a nice little boat. The manufacture is still working on the boat but, soon it will be ready. It's real light and portable. You could (by hand) pull this thing off the trailer and put it in any little pond or canal off the side of the road and fish and look like the pros. It looks like a mini flats boat, and the options will be many. I'll keep the manufacturer's name a secret for now but he has been building boats for a very long time. I believe since the early 1970's I think. He does fantastic work. The construction is all hand laid fiberglass for a better quality built boat. He is trying to make it possible to put a 9 to 12 ft fly rod in the boat. Stay tuned for more tidbits I hear about it.    

PS. I'll never sell my skeeter. Personal reasons.


----------



## ov_orol (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks, more photos coming soon


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

more info.


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

mbs is the manufacture. He is working on numbers, info, price and such. This is a hot little boat. Everyone who has looked at it is just watering from the mouth.


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

please let us know sizes and prices for bare hulls. thx. looks sweet.


----------



## cturner149 (Jul 3, 2012)

Sweet! I like it.


----------



## SilentHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

> PS. I'll never sell my skeeter. Personal reasons.



i said that about my wellcraft... ive been boatless since march and kicking myself in the ass ever since.


----------



## BARRY_LARRY (Jun 1, 2011)

That thing is sweet and simple . Can't wait to get more info . It's nicer than the one I built last year. [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

Thats a nice boat you built. I'm in no hurrywith my skeeter.

This little boat has alot to offer someone. The options are going to be plentiful.


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

hello


----------



## samay (Feb 23, 2011)

I love that it has some v in the transom. Do you know if he is going to build this in a 15 or 16 ft?


----------



## acraft1720 (Jul 31, 2012)

Looks a lot like a Bentz Craft hull they used to build in SC but obviously a different builder. Think Bentz made 14 and 16 ft models and maybe another hull. I'll see if I can find a photo of one..


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

This is from a sea doo hull. It's real heavy for what I wanted.


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

> This is from a sea doo hull. It's real heavy for what I wanted.


The quote I just posted is wrong. I was on another post and somehow it got posted here.
I haven't been able to put out any info because this boat got put on the back burner. 







This boat is made from a high quallity mold. It has a non skid (cap) deck. The manufacture, B&B Boats has been building high quallity custom boats for 30 + years. He manufactures several boats like the Mosquito Bay Skiff, Buzz Light, Buzz XTR. Several other forum members as myself have known O.V. (owner) of B&B Boats for several years. Honest, Friendly, will meet you on a Saturday at his shop to help assist you with any question, Family man with 3 boys. 

Here is the Larvy boat info:

The boat is called a Larvy. ( Picture is the fully loaded model)


The basic hull model is $2495. Comes with a compartment that can be converted to a live well and 2 very nice smooth deck hatches. If your looking for a sweet  13 ft (looks like a small flats boat) basic fishing machine that you won't be imbarrassed about owning then let me know and I'll set up a test ride with you. 

If you have a 20 hp or less motor then please bring it and we will see how it runs on the boat.

If you have a polling platform, bring it and lets see how it looks.
      If you have a motor you would like to run on it then by all means bring it and let's run your motor on this hull.

If your child wants a small boat, and you want quallity manufactured unsinkable boat then this is it. 

Send me a PM and I'll set you up with a test ride.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

I was at O.V.'s shop about 2 months ago, got to meet a fellow forum member and see this skiff. It's really sweet in person! I spent like 30 minutes drooling over it. Construction was top notch. O.V. knows his stuff. This skiff has to be one of the better sub 14' skiffs out there. Between this and the now extinct HB Skate I would prefer the larvey.


----------



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

that thing looks tippy as anything with it being that narrow with a v bottom it would prob dunk the rail in no time if you stood toward the edge but its a damn good looking boat!


----------



## GTSRGTSR (Nov 10, 2009)

I watched an episode of Spanish Fly with Jose and Rob Fordyce and they fished a Skate. They sure did dip a front rail if I remember correctly, was they hung a set of toes near the rail. Love those Skates and the Larvae looks great too!!!


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

Anyone in Central Fla up for a test ride?


----------

